# Warcraft 3's NotD: AM



## Pravuil (Jul 17, 2009)

Being a custom game for Warcraft III called Night of the Dead: Aftermath. It's a great game, a rigorous survival-action type, though with a steep learning curve for newer players. The casual gamer isn't too likely to savor this game as it requires a good deal of logic and skill to even begin enjoying, not to mention the player base is mostly composed of old finnicky pros who've been playing for quite a while and the community of Warcraft itself is torn, which translates over to this game as well. This game capitalizes on skill and an intimate knowledge of the hotkeys in this game is almost required to meet any success. I'm personally so endeared to this game that after losing my original Warcraft I bought another one expressly to continue playing said game. It is, undoubtedly, a tedious game to get into at first, but once hooked the addiction is a bliss. With this game recently becoming open license every one is allowed to observe the triggers and minions/bosses in their natural environment and so accrue more knowledge and aid survivability. 

NotD: AM treats on a detatchment of Marines being sent on a routinue patrol to investigate Sector E (the eerily small village of Ravenholm) after a viral outbreak in Boston (which resuled in the walking dead, as the game's name and every cliche leads to). It's soon discovered that the virus has taken hold of the area and that the citizens of Ravenholm must be evacuated and the undead threat subsequently squelched. For the sake of the storyline I won't divulge anything else.

Among the many games I've played (not exclusive to custom maps on Warcraft III), NotD: AM has not only a good theme, but a good story, mechanics, quality, and entertainment factor (It's quite frequent as you garner more in-game experience to be given such nasty surprises that you're literally awed (and some have reported 'shaken'/shaking) by what you've just seen--as survival/adventures go, this game is a must). The only thing lacking is the above mentioned learning curve, which makes the game seem repetitive and downright impossible to most.

As you gain experience you rank up, following the path of ranks that a USMC participant would. With the ranks come prerogatives that further improve survivability (as you rank up the game gets more difficult) and allow you to function more efficiently. Not to mention the prestige that comes with such ranks.

Enough with the advertising: is their any one on these forums who plays this game? What do you yourself think of it? What's the best/worst experiences you've had? And so on.

Edit: any questions you have regarding this game or any aspect of this game? Any information you'd like to add to mine? Questions on more obscure things in the game, such as Order 66? Ask away.


----------



## Rinman (Jul 17, 2009)

Is this related to the tabletop game?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Rinman said:


> Is this related to the tabletop game?



No, I think this is the PC RPG

Prefer the table RPG myself!


----------



## Pravuil (Jul 17, 2009)

Meh, didn't know there was a table-top RPG for NOTD. Doesn't come as a surprise since there's table-top RPGs for everything these days, Dora the Explorer not excluded. By the way, has any one played the new Dora the Explorer RPG?  To quote a five year-old cousin, the said RPG is "a ravishing translation on the commercial 'Dora the Explorer' programme and an insightful take on the rather posing intricacies of the Spanish language."

Might have to try it meself; the NOTD RPG, not DtE. Is there an official website for the NOTD RPG?


----------

